# eselect opengl set nvidia -> Kein Bild

## dsiggi

Hi,

ich habe zur Zeit ein Problem auf meinem HTPC.

Auf ihm läuft ein 64bit Gentoosystem.

Kernel: 3.6.8-gentoo

Wenn ich via

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

das OpenGL-Interface auf nvidia setze, und dann zb XBMC starte, erhalte ich folgende Ausgabe auf der Konsole.

```

6 XSELINUXs still allocated at reset

SCREEN: 0 objects of 344 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

COLORMAP: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DEVICE: 0 objects of 96 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

CLIENT: 0 objects of 120 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

WINDOW: 0 objects of 72 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PIXMAP: 2 objects of 112 bytes = 224 total bytes 0 private allocs

GC: 4 objects of 40 bytes = 160 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PICTURE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 6 objects, 384 bytes, 0 allocs

2 PIXMAPs still allocated at reset

PIXMAP: 2 objects of 112 bytes = 224 total bytes 0 private allocs

GC: 4 objects of 40 bytes = 160 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PICTURE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 6 objects, 384 bytes, 0 allocs

4 GCs still allocated at reset

GC: 4 objects of 40 bytes = 160 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PICTURE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 4 objects, 160 bytes, 0 allocs

6 XSELINUXs still allocated at reset

SCREEN: 0 objects of 344 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

COLORMAP: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DEVICE: 0 objects of 96 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

CLIENT: 0 objects of 120 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

WINDOW: 0 objects of 72 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PIXMAP: 2 objects of 112 bytes = 224 total bytes 0 private allocs

GC: 4 objects of 40 bytes = 160 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PICTURE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 6 objects, 384 bytes, 0 allocs

2 PIXMAPs still allocated at reset

PIXMAP: 2 objects of 112 bytes = 224 total bytes 0 private allocs

GC: 4 objects of 40 bytes = 160 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PICTURE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 6 objects, 384 bytes, 0 allocs

4 GCs still allocated at reset

GC: 4 objects of 40 bytes = 160 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PICTURE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 4 objects, 160 bytes, 0 allocs

6 XSELINUXs still allocated at reset

SCREEN: 0 objects of 344 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

COLORMAP: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DEVICE: 0 objects of 96 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

CLIENT: 0 objects of 120 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

WINDOW: 0 objects of 72 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PIXMAP: 2 objects of 112 bytes = 224 total bytes 0 private allocs

GC: 4 objects of 40 bytes = 160 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PICTURE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 6 objects, 384 bytes, 0 allocs

2 PIXMAPs still allocated at reset

PIXMAP: 2 objects of 112 bytes = 224 total bytes 0 private allocs

GC: 4 objects of 40 bytes = 160 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PICTURE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 6 objects, 384 bytes, 0 allocs

4 GCs still allocated at reset

GC: 4 objects of 40 bytes = 160 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PICTURE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

SYNC_FENCE: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 4 objects, 160 bytes, 0 allocs

```

Das wars, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Auch in der Xorg.log steht nichts außer die normalen Informationen.

Xconsole hingegen läuft ganz normal.

Glxgears dann aber wieder nicht. Dort bleibt auch der Bildschirm schwarz, aber auf der Konsole steht, das ich ca 130FPS habe.

Schalte ich dann das OpenGL-Interface auf xorg-x11 um

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

startet XBMC sowie glxgears MIT Bild, aber alles ruckelt natürlich, da die Hardwarebeschleunigung fehlt.

Jetzt ist eben die Frage, warum ich beim OpenGL-Interface nvidia kein Bild habe.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiter helfen.

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

## Schorchgrinder

lspci -vv

```
VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: CardExpert Technology Device 1401

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 3: Memory at ce000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        Region 5: I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

        ...........

        Kernel driver in use: nouveau

```

hört sich nach Treiber an, schaut doch mal nach ob er richtig geladen ist/wird, ich nutze den freien Treiber "nouveau".

emerge --info

```
USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vga vesa"
```

 da sollte dann nvidia stehen wenn man den CS-Treiber nimmt

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

lspci -vv

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 236d

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 1: Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=512M]

   Region 3: Memory at f8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   Region 5: I/O ports at df00 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fb000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [78] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag+ PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=01

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [128 v1] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600 v1] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

```

emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.6.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Nov 2012 09:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv jpeg jpg lame lirc matroska mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pcre png pppd readline samba session sse sse2 ssl tcpd theora threads udev unicode vdpau vorbis x264 xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput userspace" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Aus irgendeinem Grund läuft glxgears nun mit Bild. XBMC bleibt aber weiterhin schwarz.

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Versuche doch mal die Karte mit dem opensource Treiber.

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vga vesa"

evtl mal hier noch schauen http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml den x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers hab ich vor Monden schon beendet weil er zicken macht bei mir im System.

Mal von der Blockierung der X Org Sachen mal ab gesehen.

----------

## dsiggi

Aber nouveau unterstützt doch kein VDPAU, oder?

dsiggi

----------

## arfe

Was sagt eigentlich das bei Dir?

```
ldd /usr/bin/glxgears
```

Und was kommt da bei Dir?

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod | grep -i nvidia

 

----------

## AmonAmarth

startest du X11 als user oder als root? ist der user in der video gruppe? kannst du eine einfache X11 session starten zb mit "startx /usr/bin/fluxbox" und funktioniert darin (user/root)?

bitte gib mal die ausgabe von "dmesg | tail -n 20" nach dem neu einladen des nvidia modules (modprobe -r nvidia && modprobe nvidia)

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

tut mir leid das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde. Das Problem hab ich jetzt im Grundsatz gelöst, hab jetzt aber ein anderes.

Das Problem wurde behoben als ich die nvidia-Treiber auf 173.14.36 gedowngraded habe. Dadurch wurde auch der X-Server auf 1.12.4 gedowngraded.

Jetzt lässt sich XBMC wiwder starten.

Leider schien VDPAU jetzt aber nicht mehr zu funktionieren.

In der xorg.log wird folgendes angezeigt:

```

[    93.257] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[    93.257] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[    96.068] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to determine GPU name

[    96.216] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU Unknown (Unknown) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

```

Die glxgears laufeb wunderbar mit ca. 400FPS.

Starte ich xbmc und versuche ein HD-Video abzuspielen, ruckelt es und in der xbmc.log steht folgendes:

```

22:25:37 T:140129426953984  NOTICE: vdp_device = 0xffffffff vdp_st = 0x00000001

22:25:37 T:140129426953984   ERROR: (VDPAU) unable to init VDPAU - vdp_st = 0x1.  Falling back.

22:25:37 T:140129426953984  NOTICE: CDVDVideoCodecFFmpeg::Open() Failed to get VDPAU device

22:25:37 T:140129426953984  NOTICE:  (VDPAU) Close

```

"ldd /usb/bin/glxgears" sagt folgendes:

```

   linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007fff901ff000)

   libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 (0x00007f86cbf39000)

   libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1 (0x00007f86cbd6a000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007f86cba72000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f86cb6d3000)

   libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1 (0x00007f86cb4b4000)

   libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f86cb2b0000)

   libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libGLcore.so.1 (0x00007f86ca23e000)

   libnvidia-tls.so.1 => /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 (0x00007f86cc374000)

   libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6 (0x00007f86ca02c000)

   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f86cc26e000)

   libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6 (0x00007f86c9e28000)

   libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00007f86c9c22000)

```

und "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" folgendes:

```

nvidia               8029794  34 

```

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

## AmonAmarth

deine logs sagen eindeutig das das problem nicht gelöst ist. du benutz keine 3d beschleunigung und 400 FPS ist um faktor 10 zu wenig dafür. mach wieder ein update auf die aktuelle stable und liefer die ausgaben die zuvor schonmal angefragt wurden.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

 glxinfo 

```

name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

OpenGL vendor string: nouveau

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on NVA8

OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 9.0.1

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

...................................................mehr Text...........................................

```

bei dem Befehl glxinfo sollte das direct rendering: Yes mit Yes stehen ansonsten keine 3D Unterstützung, IHMO sollte das auch in den Gentoo Docs drin stehen für Nvidia-Karten

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

ich hab jetzt wider alles auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht:

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.19

x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.0-r1

Wenn ich den X-Server nun starte, bekomme ich die Warnung bezüglich des GPU Namens nun nicht mehr.

XBMC lässt sich nicht starten und glxgears zeigt auf der Konsole 127FPS an aber kein Bild.

Nun hier die Ausgaben:

```

htpc xbmc # ldd /usr/bin/glxgears 

   linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007fff3bdaa000)

   libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 (0x00007f4f0019d000)

   libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1 (0x00007f4effe7a000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007f4effb82000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f4eff7e3000)

   libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1 (0x00007f4eff5c4000)

   libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f4eff3c0000)

   libnvidia-tls.so.310.19 => /usr/lib64/libnvidia-tls.so.310.19 (0x00007f4eff1bd000)

   libnvidia-glcore.so.310.19 => /usr/lib64/libnvidia-glcore.so.310.19 (0x00007f4efcccb000)

   libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6 (0x00007f4efcab9000)

   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f4f004d2000)

   libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6 (0x00007f4efc8b5000)

   libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00007f4efc6af000)

```

```

htpc xbmc # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

```

htpc xbmc # lsmod | grep -i nvidia

nvidia               9337141  28

```

Ich habe nun mal versucht mit MPlayer ein Full-HD-Video abzuspielen.

Ein normales "mpalyer 1080p.mkv" endete darin, das ich die Meldung bekam das mein System zu langsam sei.

Ein "mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau 1080p.mkv" funktionierte dann aber.

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

## AmonAmarth

so und jetzt gib uns doch mal bitte die /var/log/Xorg.0.log (bei dpaste o.ä. uploaden). ebenfalls die letzten 20 zeilen von dmesg, nach dem _neu_laden des nvidia moduls, wären interessant.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Schorchgrinder wrote:*   

>  glxinfo 
> 
> ```
> 
> name of display: :0
> ...

 

Dabei sollte man vorsichtig sein. das "Direct rendering: Yes" vorhanden sein muss kann ich bestätigen, aber das ist nur ein hinweis, kein beweis! Denn auch mit softwarerendering steht da häufiger mal "Yes"

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

also hier ist die xorg.log wie sie ausschaut wenn ich den Server starte und xbmc starte.

http://bpaste.net/show/66934/

Hier die letzten 20 Zeilen von "dmesg". Bei [176.....] habe ich das Modul über "modprobe nvidia"  geladen.

```

[    7.355027] ice1724: No matching model found for ID 0x12140324

[    7.359326] ice1724: Invalid EEPROM version 1

[    7.726922] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00: GPU-c23bc861-9c5a-6bd5-82d6-bcec8083bb30

[    7.845976] nvidia-smi (1076) used greatest stack depth: 4336 bytes left

[    7.864155] rc (865) used greatest stack depth: 3936 bytes left

[    9.173317] Adding 1048572k swap on /dev/sda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048572k 

[    9.690400] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    9.866482] EXT4-fs (sdb1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem

[   12.098913] r8169 0000:05:04.0: eth0: link down

[   12.098949] r8169 0000:05:04.0: eth0: link down

[   13.648709] r8169 0000:05:04.0: eth0: link up

[   24.292324] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'off' on console 0

[   24.485970] CPU1: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[   24.489477] CPU1: Core temperature/speed normal

[   24.563974] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'powered_by_gentoo'

[   24.667134] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[  103.709912] nf_conntrack: automatic helper assignment is deprecated and it will be removed soon. Use the iptables CT target to attach helpers instead.

[  176.626121] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=none,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[  176.626471] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  310.19  Thu Nov  8 00:52:03 PST 2012

[  177.890992] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00: GPU-c23bc861-9c5a-6bd5-82d6-bcec8083bb30

```

Gruß,

dsiggi[/url]

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *dsiggi wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also hier ist die xorg.log wie sie ausschaut wenn ich den Server starte und xbmc starte.
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/66934/
> ...

 

Soweit ich das sehe sieht das okay aus. Was ist mit den anderen Vorschlägen die ich in meinem ersten Post gemacht habe?

 *Quote:*   

> startest du X11 als user oder als root? ist der user in der video gruppe? kannst du eine einfache X11 session starten zb mit "startx /usr/bin/fluxbox" und funktioniert darin (user/root)? 
> 
> bitte gib mal die ausgabe von "dmesg | tail -n 20" nach dem neu einladen des nvidia modules (modprobe -r nvidia && modprobe nvidia)
> 
> 

 

PS: ich sehe du bentzt einen framebuffertreiber um die TTY console "schick" zu bekommen? kannst du das mal testweise deaktiveren?

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

den X-Server starte ich normal als User. Dieser befindet sich auch in der Gruppe "video". Aber es macht keinen unterschied ob ich  user oder root bin.

Den Framebuffer habe ich jetzt mal komplett deaktiviert.

Da ich keinen Desktop installiert habe, hab ich mal schnell fluxbox emerget.

Also als User führe ich nun ein "startx /usr/bin/fluxbox" aus. Als erstes bekomme ich eine Meldung das keine App zum setzen des Hintergrundes gefunden wurde. Bestätige ich dies, startet Fluxbox und lässt sich auch benutzen.

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *dsiggi wrote:*   

> Also als User führe ich nun ein "startx /usr/bin/fluxbox" aus. Als erstes bekomme ich eine Meldung das keine App zum setzen des Hintergrundes gefunden wurde. Bestätige ich dies, startet Fluxbox und lässt sich auch benutzen.

 

auch mit 3d beschleunigung? (glxgears gibt einige tausend fps aus, wenn vert sync nicht aktiviert ist)

----------

## dsiggi

HI,

also ein "glxgears" in der Fluxbox-Session bringt folgendes:

```

301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.459FPS

...

```

IN einer Zeile drüber steht aber auch das die Framerate ungefähr die Wiederholungsrate des Bildschirmes sein soll.

Also würde ja 60FPS passen.

dsiggi

----------

## firefly

zu erst glxgears ist kein Benchmark.

solange in der ausgabe von glxinfo direct rendering = yes ist, und als vendor nvidia steht, so ist hardware opengl aktiv.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

nMn viel zu lahm 

bei mir schaut das so aus 

```
schorchgrinder@gentoo64 ~ $ glxgears 

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

3118 frames in 5.0 seconds = 623.532 FPS

3272 frames in 5.0 seconds = 654.321 FPS

2718 frames in 5.0 seconds = 543.458 FPS

3294 frames in 5.0 seconds = 658.676 FPS

```

Und dabei läuft gerade noch der mplayer2 im Hintergrund plus Browser

laut dem Log startet ja fbcondecor wie AmonAmarth schon bemerkte, wenn ich das wiki richtig deute 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash müsste man da noch die USE Variablen ändern und dann auch Pakte neu emergen lassen emerge -uDNa world zb.

Du kannst ja mal schauen über ufed oder emerge --info | grep fbcondecor

----------

## Max Steel

 *Schorchgrinder wrote:*   

> nMn viel zu lahm 
> 
> bei mir schaut das so aus 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Große Zahlen sind 1. nicht alles und 2. zu groß  :Wink: 

Oder hast du nen Röhrenmonitor der 600FPS unterstützt?

Ich für meinen Teiil erhalte mit V-Sync nicht mehr als 60FPS, ohne V-Sync... nunja...

 *Quote:*   

> $ glxgears
> 
> 60417 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12083.264 FPS
> 
> 

 

Und das auf einer momentan mit Flash-Videos überladenen Browser bla bla bla...

Daher ist glxgears kein Benchmark sondern nur ein Hinweiß darauf das 3D-Beschleunigung FUNKtioniert.

(Wie firefly übrigens bereits erwähnte)

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Naja bei mir ist V-Sync OFF und die Karte bringt nicht mehr, ist ja auch passiv gekühlt.

Die Werte sind ein bissel höher bei den CS Nvidia Treibern. 

BTW wegen den VDPAU supp

```

[    31.076] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 2

[    31.083] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    31.083] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[    31.083] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nouveau

```

ist also auch hier verfügbar, vermutlich mit nicht der ganzen Geschwindigkeit wie bei den Nvidia-Treibern.

----------

## dsiggi

 *Schorchgrinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> laut dem Log startet ja fbcondecor wie AmonAmarth schon bemerkte, wenn ich das wiki richtig deute 
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash müsste man da noch die USE Variablen ändern und dann auch Pakte neu emergen lassen emerge -uDNa world zb.
> ...

 

Ich habe den fbcondecord aus dem default-Runlevel genommen. in der grub.cfg habe ich die Zeile für die initramfs kommentiert und auch das ganeze video=... Zeug.

Das System startet jetzt komplett ohne Framebuffer.

Ein emerge --info | grep fbcondecor bringt keine Ausgabe.

Ich habe jetzt mal folgendes gemacht:

1. Fluxbox über "startx /usr/bin/fluxbox" als User gestartet.

2. xterm geöffnet

3. XBMC via xterm gestartet.

3. 1080p-Video in XBMC gestartet.

Ausgabe in der xbmc.log:

```

15:26:27 T:140199854065408  NOTICE: running thread: video_thread

15:26:27 T:140199854065408  NOTICE:  (VDPAU) screenWidth:0 vidWidth:1920 surfaceWidth:1920

15:26:27 T:140199854065408  NOTICE:  (VDPAU) screenHeight:0 vidHeight:1080 surfaceHeight:1088

15:26:27 T:140199854065408  NOTICE: Creating 1920x1080 pixmap

15:26:27 T:140199854065408  NOTICE:  (VDPAU) Total Output Surfaces Available: 2 of a max (tmp: 2 const: 4)

15:26:27 T:140199854065408  NOTICE:  (VDPAU) Creating the video mixer

15:26:27 T:140199854065408  NOTICE:  fps: 25.000000, pwidth: 1920, pheight: 1080, dwidth: 1920, dheight: 1080

15:26:27 T:140199854065408  NOTICE: Display resolution DESKTOP : 1920x1080 (12)

15:26:27 T:140200942802752  NOTICE: Using GL_TEXTURE_2D

15:26:27 T:140200942802752  NOTICE: GL: Using VDPAU render method

15:26:27 T:140200942802752  NOTICE: GL: NPOT texture support detected

15:26:27 T:140200942802752  NOTICE: GL: Using GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object

```

VDPAU scheint nun zu laufen. Aber nur wenn ich XBMC via fluxbox starte. Starte ich xbmc ohne Desktop also via

```

X :1.0&; export DISPLAY=:1.0; xbmc

```

klappt es nicht.

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

## dsiggi

So,

hab gerade herausgefunden das ein

```

startx /usr/bin/xbmc

```

auf der Konsole (mit oder ohne fbsplash) XBMC startet und VDPAU funktioniert.

Das ganze Problem liegt also irgendwie an meiner Eingabe

```

X :1.0&; export DISPLAY=:1.0; xbmc 

```

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

